# Pipe Starter Sets?



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

So, after much reading and internet searching, I've decided I'd like to try out pipe smoking in the next month or so. I've seen the starter sets on pipesandcigars and I was wondering if any of the experienced smokers had any feedback or advice on these or maybe another site that would have a starter kit of sorts. I have nothing to start on and drug stores around here don't carry pipes for some reason and my b&m only carries super expensive ones so I thought a starter set would let me try out a pipe and a tobacco or two.. Any advice/help??


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello Colton,

Glad to see another guy interested in the pipe side. PM me your address and I will hook you up with a starter set.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Sweet deal!


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

I'd say so.. People on here never cease to amaze me, constant generosity..


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

Constant generosity indeed. Members have been plenty generous toward me, so I thought it was about time for me to pay it forward.


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Z.Kramer said:


> Hello Colton,
> 
> Glad to see another guy interested in the pipe side. PM me your address and I will hook you up with a starter set.


RG bump for you sir!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Jaxon67 said:


> RG bump for you sir!


Indeed!


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

Jaxon67 said:


> RG bump for you sir!





madurolover said:


> Indeed!


Many thanks guys.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

And if you want to get a starter kit yourself I guess something like this or this, but maybe not this.


----------

